# 4630 Stops Running



## FNH4630 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a mid 90's model Ford New Holland 4630 that stops running at intermittent times.

I know what is happening but do not know the cause.

The power gets shut off from the fuel solenoid located at the bottom of the engine on the right side.

I can "jump" a wire directly from the battery to the fuel solenoid connector and the tractor will start up and run perfectly forever.

I don't know if it is a bad switch, a break in the wire going to the solenoid, or what?

Are there any known issues with this model and/ or what are some suggestions?

Many thanks


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

I think just a commend thing..I got a 97 4630 happen 2 times first time someone told me its wasn't a cheap fix...just take the spring out on top of injector pump...well come to find out its not that costly...also make sure the wire connection is good there also...my 2nd time was just the female end was too wide open ...not a good connection...good luck


----------



## FNH4630 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks so much. I will check the female end on the plug.


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

the spring...there a power wire thats goes to the injector pump...I belive one wire with female end where it connect to ....that should be a solenold remove wire and undo the solenoid there should be a spring inside there...the solenoid is not that costly $25.00 first time someone told me it was costly so just took the spring out...but dont...please remeber I'm not a mechanic just like the rest poor and own my own tractors...good luck


----------

